# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  pacman colour morph genetics..

## Dragoon Gecko

Hi together!

I'm new to the colour morph topic in pacmans, and wonder if there is any book or website dealing with this topic?
I mean obviously albino is a recessive trait, but what about all others: which ones are linebred (= polygenetic), and are there any known co-dominant traits?

Thanks alot for the help :-)!!
/Rebecca

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I don't know of any books on this subject and most breeders including those who breed special genetic mutations and morphs don't share their secrets.

Sorry wish I could provide the info you seek. :Smile:

----------


## pyxieBob

I'm not sure, but Japan reptiles seems to have quite the handle on this. There is some crazy looking morphs. More so than a lot of snake morphs out there


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.727346,-117.413830

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'm not sure, but Japan reptiles seems to have quite the handle on this. There is some crazy looking morphs. More so than a lot of snake morphs out there
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Yeah but he won't share how he does it in any sort of detail.

----------


## mikesfrogs

You have to spend alot of $$$ with him to get some answers out of him. I know that the blues are dominant. Blue X Blue will produce some mutant variations. They are all blue as babies and as they grow the mutants will change in color.

----------


## Dragoon Gecko

> You have to spend alot of $$$ with him to get some answers out of him.


My thoughts exactly.. I wonder who would buy the high priced morphs for breeding without checking the genetics behind..
In the reptile scene, you cannot sell anything without proven proper genetic hereability..

Please keep it coming, maybe we can at least get some morphs together here :-)..
/Rebecca

----------


## mikesfrogs

Pacmans genes arent as easily traced as ball pythons or other snakes. I really wouldnt sell a pacman saying it has certain genetics. The genetics arent the same as snakes and not easily predicted. 

I have seen probably 8 different genes of albino alone.

----------


## Dragoon Gecko

> I have seen probably 8 different genes of albino alone.


 In pacmans? wow, Really interesting :-)!! can you provide any pics (via pm or here)?
Thanks, rebecca

----------


## mikesfrogs

Look in my photo gallery. There is 4 or so types in there of Red eyed/ Albino Pacmans

Heres ones i know of:
Albino
Strawberry Albino
Lime green albino
pineapple albino
Cherry bomb albino-I produced
Mint Bubblegum albino-1 i know of that I have
And then various high yellow to Orange albino pacmans

----------

